# Another gravedigger



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm posting my gravedigger here due to major renovations still needed. After looking at my own video I see a multitude of fix its. I used a dayton 7 RPM motor and the motor mount is way to weak, it bends so I need to replace that, I got a little help bending his acking back a little straighter so that already looks better. I need to fill some extra holes in the hand and don't ask why I have 8 holes in his hands but I do so a little putty and paint should take care of that nicely. And if I drill another hole in the linkage I should be able to get more motion, then to the showroom.

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=S7300029.flv


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great job, how did you get his mouth to shake like that?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

playfx said:


> Great job, how did you get his mouth to shake like that?


Yeah really, how did you do that? really looks great. BTW where did you get the dayton motor?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Buckaneer,

That is the exact animated figure I'm trying to build right now. I love the animated hip movement. I was also going to use that exact head, great choice by the way, but I changed it to something a bit more scary. I have the lamp already, I'm just trying to figure out the best way to motorize the hips. Please keep us posted on your progress, I'll be watching this one intently.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, Buccaneerbabe! That looks great! Do you have any pics of his armature? Gee that sounded dirty...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

From here, the digger looks good. Do you use a motor that vibrates for the mouth jiggle?


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice! I like the chattering teeth. 

Where did you get the head? I assume it isn't a scratchbuild since Richie has the same one...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob, No not yet and yes it did. But they should look very familiar to you Bob I used your lazy susan idea and linkages for the basic design.

The head was purchased on e-bay and it came with a motion maker that fit right inside the head. That was before I attached the head to the PVC. I ended up just tying the extra a/c adapter cord to the neck and using fishing line attached to the jaw. 

The motor was also purchased on e-bay and I noticed recently that there was another one listed. It was a little pricey but worth it to me to get a tried and true motor that I know how to use and will hold up well. I' ll post some pics after it looks presentable. 

Thanks for the complements!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I love it! He reminds me of some of the people I see driving around here...
hehe


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OOoo nice! I would like to see the armature too!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

You guys would laugh if I show it now!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

let us see let us see!!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

We won't laugh, its nice to see how people go about making props. I would like to see myself!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW! this looks really good! can't wait to see more!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow Buckaneer Babe Great Grave Digger


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

One thing I've learned where I live, build outdoor props to handle 50 MPH winds. My props get bigger and taller each year and every year it gets harder to make them wind proof.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

All better now! Here is the armatures and the high tech jaw in action.

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=S7300043.flv

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=S7300041.flv


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice setup, I never would have thought about doing the mouth like that. Thanks!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice - I too love the chattering teeth.

That will be a hit!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That's some nice work. I have to look up where Bob gets that size lazy susan. Did you get it from Ebay? Looks like a nice strong design. My Undertaker prop would really benefit from that setup.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Richie it's just a 4" lazy susan and can be found at most hardware stores.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey folks,

What is the metal part with the sleeve the PVC is set into that sits on top of the 4" lazy susan? I have a great head/hands, and lantern I'd like to use to make one of these to be used for halloween. I'll take video of everything and post it if I can get it done. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It's called a flange. Look in the metal pipe section of your home improvement store. You can get them threaded and in different sizes.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Richie said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> What is the metal part with the sleeve the PVC is set into that sits on top of the 4" lazy susan? I have a great head/hands, and lantern I'd like to use to make one of these to be used for halloween. I'll take video of everything and post it if I can get it done. Thanks for any help.


Here's a clear picture of the linkage and bearing on my percussionist armature.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you ScareFX and Bob, just what I needed to know. Bob, wonderful job you did on yours. I can tell just by looking at the mechanics the motion must be totally fluid.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! I'm happy with it. Here's the video of the motion


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob Andrews said:


> Here's the video of the motion


Wow...that is a lot of great motion. I intend to use one of my better wiper motors or a 6 or 7 RPM Dayton. Can you tell me what RPM your hip movement motor runs at? Since mine will be holding a lantern, I wanted to make sure I slow it down a bit. I figured 4 RPM's would be best for mine, but I don't want to have to purchase more motors at this time. So I'm going to use what I have on hand. Thanks.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I think the pivot motor was 5 RPM. They were killer motors and only cost $10 or so.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

So where did you ever find motors for $10.?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.allelectronics.com/index.html, but they don't seem to have them in stock any more. I got them 2 years ago.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh man, the deals one can find at All Electronics is incredible sometimes. I just purchased a great wiper motor from them a few days ago. I think it may be to large for the second Grave Digger I'll be building, but I wanted to have it on hand anyway. I do have a spare Dayton 6 or 7 RPM motor that will easily fit. Anyway, you can view the wiper motor here:

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/DCM-249/search/POWERFUL_WINDSHIELD_WIPER_MOTOR_.html


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Richie said:


> Oh man, the deals one can find at All Electronics is incredible sometimes. I just purchased a great wiper motor from them a few days ago. I think it may be to large for the second Grave Digger I'll be building, but I wanted to have it on hand anyway. I do have a spare Dayton 6 or 7 RPM motor that will easily fit. Anyway, you can view the wiper motor here:
> 
> http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/DCM-249/search/POWERFUL_WINDSHIELD_WIPER_MOTOR_.html


Look at this one. Same motor company and only $9.95! These are the ones I'm using.
http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16762+MD


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks like a real heavy duty motor too. What I like about the Valeo motor is that it always stops in the same position when power is turned off. I was thinking of replacing the motor on one of my tombstones, which is actually a Grave Peeper. It's an electric motor verson of a pneumatic pop up guy. I used an inexpensive motor that looks like a Dayton, but doesn't perform like one. It rusted out really quick. Thanks for the link. I'm going to hold onto it and look their website over tonight.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

What is the difference between the Dayton (or it's replacement now since it isn't available) and a wiper motor? Monster Guts has both and has a controller for changing the speed on the wiper motor but I assume the wiper must be a weaker motor since it is substantially cheaper? I want a fairly slow movement on a prop and am also concerned about weight.

The gravedigger is really cool by the way!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice Buckaneer...
the chattering is different.
cool


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

my question is where did you get the lazy Susan , I have a sister name Susan and she IS lazy but I can't use her


----------

